# Directv Premium channel Surround Broadcasts



## dvdnut59 (Mar 13, 2009)

I have all the movie channels.When I play them on my DVR ,some don't show the "blue light"(Multi Channel Decoding lamp)! I can save or watch say:"Taking Chance" on Starz or Showtime,and the light shows on one ,NOT ,the other.Seems to be random.I hve watched other NEW movie releases(2008)etc.,some are broadcast in DTS,etc. ,and say so.Also the Directv,banner says they are broadcast with secondary audio,Light speaker Icon(Yes) dark speaker icon(NO)? I have the DVR hooked via Optical cable to Sony STR-DG500,and all connections test tight and proper.When I pop in a Commercial DVD with DTS ,etc.,"Blue Light" comes on EVERY time.But not always on Directv,ALL the Time.Called Directv,to no avail.Wassup wit dis?


----------



## vnvnvn2000 (Mar 16, 2009)

If you're burning movies from the tv, to a dvd recorder, you're not going to get DTS, because the recorder doesn't have digital audio inputs. Movies on tv aren't broadcast in DTS either (none that I've ever seen or heard of). Only a few are broadcast in Dolby Digital. 
It's easy though, if you're doing it on a computer's dvd burner, and making a copy of a dvd.


----------

